# 8wk old pup panting/breathing heavily and rapidly



## Spartan229 (Sep 25, 2008)

Okay my GSD _*Sam*_ is 8 weeks old and my wife just got her for me on 24SEP08 from a friend I deployed overseas with who raises GSD for police work. _*Sam*_ seems to pant/breathe VERY heavily and I wanted to know if I should be concerned... She is my first GSD so I'm not familiar with the breed as much and would like Y'alls opinion... I know in the new environment she might just be nervous and a little scared and maybe that's why she's doin' it, but also I've noticed she primarily does it when she's laying with me... Once she goes into the kitchen and lays down on the tile in there she seems fine... Is she just getting hot or is it something I really should be concerned with?!? Any input would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Tiles are cold. Humans are hot. I think that's all.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

and








If you have some time (well, I know it is hard to have time with an 8wk pup!) post an intro in the intro thread at the top of this board!
Maybe with some pics of your new puppy too









Where are you located? Is it hot?
Does Sam seem healthy otherwise? Doing anything else strange? Pooping, peeing, drinking and eating ok? Still playing like a pup and also sleeping well? ? Have you been to the vet and pup is up to date with vet care?

Sorry for all the questions! Sometimes it is hard to tell what may or may not be going on, especially over the net.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

First thing I would do to be safe is a visit to the vets -- check up and shots needed now or to be set up.

Please remember do not run or exercise your dog 2 hours (I always do more time - some people 1 1/2 hours) --- before or after your dog eats --- Bloat is a killer. Please get your self a great puppy book and one on German Shepherds, and of course I love the book The Dog Care Book by Sheldon L. Gerstenfeld, VMD --- has helped me alot.












Always great to be informed --- enjoy your little guy - and give Sam a hug for me. This is a great place to learn all about the wonderful world of German Shepherds!


----------



## Spartan229 (Sep 25, 2008)

I appreciate all the response it's important she stays healthy and it's nice to have people that are willing to offer their opinion...

Lets see... She's current on all her shots, we're in Oklahoma and the weather's been pretty warm lately, but she's also been indoors most of the time until I can patch some spots in our fence that concern me...

She hasn't done it any other time so I figure I'll watch her today and see if it's only when she lays with us...

Gonna post my Intro now LOL Hope to talk to Y'all soon!!!


----------



## Spartan229 (Sep 25, 2008)

You all will be glad to know that Sam is just fine... It's just that she's gettin' overheated laying with me or my wife or with a blanket... Or any other heat producing item LOL She's exactly like me so it's kinda cool







After my injury my body can't regulate it's temperature as well so I'm always hot... Nice to have someone else around who shares it







LOL
Thanks again everyone!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Glad to hear Sam is well







Have fun, she is so cute


----------

